# Eyeliner color: black vs. brown



## cal4ever (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi! I apologize if this has been asked before, I did a search and I came up empty handed. (I may just be a horrible searcher.)

I'm a make-up novice and I'm getting conflicting advice. I've read and have been told that for brown eyes (like mine, I'm Asian) brown eyeliners work best and that women with my eye color should generally avoid black eyeliners. On the other hand, I've seen many Asian women who use black eyeliners and it looks great. Should avoid this advice?

And I know that it's hard to be general when it comes to make up, but I've just read and heard from so many people that women with brown eyes should use brown eyeliner. Yet, I see so many women who don't.

Thanks for helping this confused novice!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I have noticed that black can tend to make the eyes look smaller. Plus, you also have to consider the look you are going for. If you are pale, and aren't going for a specific, "goth-ish" look, then brown would be a better choice. Eye color really doesn't have much to do with it, since anyone can wear black or brown, but you have to take in other factors like skin color, how big your eyes are, etc.


----------



## cal4ever (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the quick answer, Solimar. That's what I thought as well, but I was just so puzzled by the general statement that brown eyes = brown eyeliner. I thought that I may have been missing something.


----------



## Saje (Aug 13, 2007)

I have both and I dont see too much of a difference.

Its just how you apply it and the amount you put on.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 13, 2007)

Well brown eyes might not stand out much with brown eyeliner, so you could line your upper lashline with black, to kind of "thicken" well, visually thicken your upper lashes, and then line your lower eye with a complimenting color to your eye color. So, you may line your upper with black, and lower might be green.


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have brown eyes. If I'm going for dramataic eyes I will use a liquid black liner. I also like to use MAC's earthline liner, and a Clinique brown cream liner. It all depends on what liner I'm wearing. Black liner makes me eye lashes look super full


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Aug 13, 2007)

Wearing an eyeliner on the upper lashline can really open up the eyes, be it a blackeyeliner or any colors. But again, it depends on how one applies the eyeliner. If one applied a black eyeliner too thickly all around the eye area with little or light eyemakeup, it can give out a "gott-look". However, if one creates a smoky eye look, that very same black eyeliner can look wonderful and dramatic!

For daytime wear however, I do find that applying black eyeliner on the bottom lashline can appear too sharp/bold and can give a "gott-look" so i use plums and dark browns instead. I also don't apply eyeliner on the entire lower lashline, i only line the outer half of my lashline.

The thing with makeup application is that there are NO set rules. Makeup legend and guru Kevyn Aucoin has said this himself in one his makeup books (I still read his books every once in a while). One has to find a look that fits one's personality and what occasion to wear the makeup for. Some people are comfortable wearing bright colors for eyemakeup and some prefer to follow the natural look and use beiges/browns and other neutral colors.

Same is true with wearing eyeliners. Feel free to play with colors: try black, brown, plums, gold, greens, etc. They are all wonderful colors when applied well. If you keep on practicing, you'll discover wonderful results that would look great on you!


----------



## princessmich (Aug 13, 2007)

I like brown for a daytime look and black for an evening look. However, black is my fave


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 13, 2007)

It kinda depends on what I'm going for. If I'm goign super casual or understated, I go for brown


----------



## MindySue (Aug 13, 2007)

IMO black should never be avoided. I love it.

You can mix it up with brown, or even gray. I have all 3 (benefit babecakes) and I prefer the black and gray the most.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Aug 13, 2007)

I have about 20 different shades of pencil liner. My favourite's probably teal or navy. Black or brown? Why limit yourself -- they both look great in the right context, and so do lots of other colours!


----------



## NYchic (Aug 14, 2007)

black is too much, i only use that at night for a very dramatic eye look. at daytime i opt for brown eyeliners and white eyeliners. same with mascaras, i use brown mascara for day and black for night.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use brown for everyday but if i want to kick it up i use black. Brown looks alot more natural than black to me.


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 14, 2007)

I use black pencil and MAC fluidlines in blacktrack without any problems. It depends on you.


----------



## yumemiru (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm Chinese and I know what you mean. I would say, brown in upper lashes is very natural day look. black on upper lash or a bit of bottom lashes area as well for a more obvious look


----------



## twisted (Aug 19, 2007)

black is better for a night out.it's more intense


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 19, 2007)

I always wear black eyeliner, I wore brown liner once... and it clashed horribly with my eye color (Hazel-Green) but black eyeliner always make the amber in the middle of my irises pop so well, I love it. It also intensifies my glasses, so my eyeshadow pops as well.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2007)

I use black all the time, unless I'm wearing any e/s shade of brown, and then I wear brown liner. Although, maybe I can wear either since I have blue eyes?


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 19, 2007)

I use black a lot, I think it depends on how you apply it whether it looks like too much or too dramatic. I use brown eyeliner if I'm wearing brown or green shades of eyeliner, though.


----------



## adolph (Aug 19, 2007)

black eyeliners make you look more dramatic than brown ones... but if u want a natural look maybe use a brown one...

i'm one of the dark brown eyed girl who uses brown eyeliner though


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 20, 2007)

I only ever use black liner, because flat brown tends to look muddy on me and doesn't make much of a statement. But this is because my hair and lashes are black and it just works better in my case. In my cousin's case, she's dyed her hair a reddish brown, and with her skin tone, brown liner looks exceptional.

I think it depends on your coloring (skin and hair) and what your individual preference is.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm Asian and I use both black and brown eyeliners. I agree with the girls, brown tend to look softer and gives a more natural appearance. But I also find black eyeliner enhances my eyes extremely well too, as I use black mascara so the black eyeliner gives off an illusion as I have fuller, longer lashes. But I still prefer black eyeliner and I think it can be suitable for a day look if you only draw a thin line on your upper lid, then lightly apply some more on your lower lash line, right below your pupil. It helps to open up your eyes and look the best along with lining your waterline with white eyeliner. HTH!


----------



## Sexy_Cognac20 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have seem some women who wear brown eyeliner with their brown eyes and it works for them the best advice i can give you is to go out and get a brown liner and try it on and see what you personally think about it. The most important opinion on how it looks is yours.


----------



## Sleeptime (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm Asian and I have smaller than usual eyes. I use black eyeliner. I could use brown, or navy or forest green, but black is most obvious. I don't think it clashes with my skin tone or anything cos I'm pretty fair. And to be honest, I LIKE the contrast. hahaha..


----------



## emily (Sep 12, 2007)

I usually wear black liner, but for a more natural look I'll use black on top and a dark brown on the bottom. Black is always more dramatic but you can achieve some good looks with brown as well as long as it's complimented with good use of shadow.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 12, 2007)

I love all eyeliner colors equally! =)


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Sep 26, 2007)

I like to play up my eyes alot so I find when I wear black liner along with everything else on my eyes it becomes 'too much' for during the day. For eveing, black on my top lid only is nice. Another option is black shadow for a softer black look.


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 26, 2007)

I use a bronze.... i really like it, it adds just enough.


----------



## Belfast (Sep 26, 2007)

I would always go for black, it is more dramatic

I have brown eyes and when i use brown eyeliner it makes my eyes look red and sore as if I 've been crying!


----------



## monniej (Sep 26, 2007)

to be honest i think you need both colors in your stash. i use dipdown gel liner by mac for everyday (when i wear liner) and i love black radiance liquid in black or navy for night! looks like patent leather. i never thought about eye color, just the look i was trying to acheive.


----------



## electricgurl (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cal4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi! I apologize if this has been asked before, I did a search and I came up empty handed. (I may just be a horrible searcher.) 
I'm a make-up novice and I'm getting conflicting advice. I've read and have been told that for brown eyes (like mine, I'm Asian) brown eyeliners work best and that women with my eye color should generally avoid black eyeliners. On the other hand, I've seen many Asian women who use black eyeliners and it looks great. Should avoid this advice?

And I know that it's hard to be general when it comes to make up, but I've just read and heard from so many people that women with brown eyes should use brown eyeliner. Yet, I see so many women who don't.

Thanks for helping this confused novice!





Hey I think brown is best for brown eyes. OR what I like to do, is brown shadow, grey liner,black mascara. Then use peachy blush and lipgloss and it looks great!


----------



## Kaycee37 (Sep 26, 2007)

Brown for Work

Black for Play!!





Don't let eye color or skin color or ethnicity enter in ! Makeup is for creating various looks. Doesn't matter the race!!!


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 26, 2007)

I like all colors of eyeliner, but I usually use black on my lower inner rims and then outline along my lower lashline with whatever color I use in my crease, which is always a lighter, shimmery color. You just have to experiment and see what looks good on you.


----------



## beauTjunkie (Sep 27, 2007)

I was about to mention it but Cocochanel_nyc already said it hehe --there really shouldn't be any makeup rules. IMO though black eyeliner ftw =D I go for the classic winged eyeliner look like Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 27, 2007)

ola! i have both....Black and brown eyeliner..... if i want a fierce sharp look...i go for black...

if i want subtle....easy going look....i go for brown

Black- Avon

Brown- MAC Crayon eye liner "teddy"


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 27, 2007)

black!! i only use brown when i wanna look semi-natural, which is rare, i like the heavy eye makeup most of the time


----------



## LJNYC (Sep 27, 2007)

It sounds like YOU really are happier with the black eyeliner and should go with it. Sometimes there are no "rules" just people with opinions.

One suggestion might be to keep the black line thin and use brown when you want more of a smudged look.


----------

